# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Je propose de garder vos NAC sur Paris

## Lila.gnx

Bonjour,
Je m'appelle Lila, j'ai 18 ans.
Je suis passionnée par les animaux et j'en ai toujours eu. J'ai actuellement 3 chats et j'ai perdu récemment mon cochon d'Inde. Je garde régulièrement des chats dans ma résidence depuis plusieurs années et je vais commencer le mois prochain une formation de comportementaliste animalier. 
Je me propose pour garder vos NAC à mon domicile sur Paris 11ème. J'ai de l'expérience avec les cochons d'Inde et je peux m'adapter facilement. Je suis très disponible tout au long de l'année. 
N'hésitez pas à me contacter si vous souhaitez plus d'informations.
A bientôt, 
Lila.

----------

